

PLease stop telling me to take app X with me. - jahansafd

Unlike the majority (apparently) I can&#x27;t afford a smart phone. Every time I log out of a particular web app, the website doesn&#x27;t ever fail to notify me that I should download the app on my (hypothetical) smartphone and take it with me. Yes. I&#x27;m too poor for a smartphone. Thanks for reminding me. Maybe send me a smartphone and I&#x27;ll download your app.
======
reinhardt
Scratch that, even if I could afford a smart phone...

[http://idontwantyourfuckingapp.tumblr.com/](http://idontwantyourfuckingapp.tumblr.com/)

------
frou_dh
There's a lot more where that came from if you go around looking to be
offended.

~~~
xauronx
Can you believe I saw an advertisement today for a car wash!? I DON'T EVEN OWN
A CAR! Why don't you remind me again that I'm poor?

/sarcasm

